# Kit de connexion et disque dur



## stéphane83 (22 Février 2012)

Salut,
J'aimerais savoir s'il était possible de transférer des photos ou vidéos depuis un disque dur externe vers mon iPad en passant directement par le kit de connexion?
Faut il obligatoirement un disque dur compatible hyper drive ou bien un disque dur alimenté serait suffisant?


----------



## stéphane83 (27 Février 2012)

Bon ben j'ai trouvé.
Il est possible de transférer des photos et vidéos depuis une clé USB ou disque dur du moment que ceux ci sont alimentés et que les fichiers soient correctement nommés.
Par contre, il est nécessaire de créer un dossier racine identique à celui de votre appareil photo:
Vous prenez quelques photos et vous regarder sur la carte quels dossiers créés l'appareil.
Logiquement il y a un dossier DCIM puis un sous dossier.
Faire un copier coller de ce dossier racine vers le disque dur.
Ensuite, vous pouvez ajouter vos vidéos ou photos en les renommant de la même façon que le fait votre appareil.

Ensuite, brancher votre disque dur sur une alimentation ou la clé USB sur un port USB allimenté et relier le tout au kit de connexion et à l'ipad.
Les vidéos et photos seront alors reconnues et vous pourrez les importer.


----------



## Arlequin (27 Février 2012)

tu y tiens à ton DCMI 

c'est DCIM: *D*igital *C*amera *IM*ages


----------



## stéphane83 (27 Février 2012)

Arlequin a dit:


> tu y tiens à ton DCMI
> 
> c'est DCIM: *D*igital *C*amera *IM*ages



Euh..
Tu ne sais pas lire voyons j'ai bien indiqué DCIM


----------



## Arlequin (27 Février 2012)

plait il ? 

http://forums.macg.co/10977672-post1.html


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2012)

Pour vous aider 



> L'acronyme DCIM est issu de l'anglais Digital Camera IMages.
> 
> Il s'agit d'un répertoire nommé DCIM dans le système de fichiers d'un appareil photographique numérique (APN).



arf  presque grillé


----------



## stéphane83 (27 Février 2012)

Arlequin a dit:


> plait il ?
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/10977672-post1.html



Tu vois tout !


----------

